# 617 Squadron "The Dam Busters"



## NightHawk (Nov 12, 2004)

Try flying a lanc at 60 feet, With a 11,350 ibs bomb thet spins at 500 RPM's. And drop it exctly 428 meters befor a dam. If you think its impossibul, well, this guys did it.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 12, 2004)

Not to mention the nasty flak guns mounted on the towers of the Moehne Dam, and that they had to fly at 75 feet all the way to the targets, avoiding the flak 'hot spots' in the Rhur, in full moonlight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2004)

and the spotlights under the planes meant they could be seen from miles away, although i'd better point out it was closer to 10,000lbs for the bomb, and you say about flying the lanc at 60, firstly the lanc was suprisingly manouverable for it's size, and during training there's an account of the pilot of a lanc at 60ft looking down and seeing another lanc underneath him!!!

check it out :
www.dambusters.org


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2004)

Bet it was his reflection in the river


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2004)

over land...................


----------



## Gemhorse (Nov 12, 2004)

And it was a lake, not a river....duhhhh!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 12, 2004)

Do you know about the story of how the idea behind those lights came about - It wasn't Gibson watching a musical as depicted in the film, but two boffins from Farnborough watching a strip-tease show!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 12, 2004)

But it sure gave hitler a bloody nose.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2004)

Gemhorse said:


> And it was a lake, not a river....duhhhh!



Well I dunno, i never saw the film.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2004)

> And it was a lake, not a river....duhhhh!



yo asshole, we're talking about during training, over land!!

and the real raid was over an artificial lake, not a lake....duhhhh


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, the real bread and butter of their training was over Derwent Water.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2004)

yes but the incident in question was over land...................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2004)

who cares if it was over land or water..... I forgot the whole point of this thread....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2004)

the clue's in the title..................


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 13, 2004)

Look at my atavar for a further clue....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2004)

question, why do you have a Finnish flag when you live in Bristol??


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh....you'd have to be in the H.G's to know about that one......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2004)

He has a twisted sense of humour.  
That's why he's so likeable!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2004)

He lives in Bristol, had a finnish flag and his username is in russian...perhaps hes on the run from the feds and needs several identities


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm guessing it has something to do with BS, right?


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 13, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> He lives in Bristol, had a finnish flag and his username is in russian...perhaps hes on the run from the feds and needs several identities



Медведья 


Of course! But since you have found my secret identity out - I'm afraid it has to be death for you. 

(silenced pistol shot x 2 - phut! phut!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

the first shot to kill him, the second just for fun..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2004)

Use a sawnoff...much better


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Use a sawnoff...much better



Point blank to the midsection. Messy, but much more satisfying!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2004)

Actually, if you must kill me, please use a light fifty...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

The 50 is messy, To much blood to clean after thet,how about 3 9mm to the chest ?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 14, 2004)

Can I use a flak gun? Pwetty Pwetty Please?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

No. Light Fifty or nothing


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 15, 2004)

No, no, people, just an S.O.E issue Welrod 9mm Parabellum will suffice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

Indeed it will  God I love that gun  Bolt action Single shot pistol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

i'd rather be taken out by a SMLE.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

A what?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 18, 2004)

I tinke he wants to be smiled to death! Here we go... 





Is that OK?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm getting visions of an IL2 related website!

 Some here will understand.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2004)

I dont understand but what the hell, it sounds funny


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 18, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> No. Light Fifty or nothing


I wounder what will be left after 1 of thise.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2004)

If you shot a person? Not an awful lot...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 19, 2004)

How about a GAU-8 Avenger ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Dude id reather be shot than seen in the Volkswagen Beetle next to it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

my god that things huge!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

I wonder how it would would feel to fire that beast from the hip


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

They're just taking the piss with that one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Take it clay pigeon shooting


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

Nah, I was thinking more along the lines of Chav-hunting with that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

question, if that was your side arm, what would be your main armourment??


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

The thing about the GAU-8/A and the A-10 Thunderbolt is a first in aviation.. The plane was designed AROUND the gun..... They had the gun manufactured, and then made a plane that could carry it.... Truly amazing aviation right there....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Damn right boy......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Any pics?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Of the A-10??? Shiit I got a bunch, as well as some video clips as well.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool - y'know the new plane forums for modern planes? Post em there to get the forums going....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

I just got home from outta town CC, so I havent noticed anything new... But I will check it out and post some pics and whatnot then....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Ah right k 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

i think the A-10's an amazing plane, i'd prefer the A-10 to a battlefield helicopter, question, do the russains have a equivilant?? i know about the Su-25 but that's it............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

MY bet is the Russians do have an equivilent; the Russians have an equivilent for everything and their version is always better...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

> the Russians have an equivilent for everything and their version is always better...


That is a very innacurate statement.... Better isnt always Best....

The Russian Mi-24 vs Apache
The Russian Mig 29 vs F-15
The Russian La-7 vs P-51D
The Russian T-72 vs M1A1A

I think u need to retract ur statement uless u can prove it....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

I was just trying to promote the Russians...and thinking of something to post


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Dont promote the Russians Dude, they just created a new nuclear weapons platform.. Piss on em......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

I think theyre quite capable of being pissed theirselves :Wink:


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 21, 2004)

Here we go! The Su-25 Frogfoot.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> question, if that was your side arm, what would be your main armourment??




This, the 800mm Gustav "Dora" railway cannon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 21, 2004)

Dear GOD! 
And if that was your main side arm, what would be your tanker-busting weapon?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

"Little Boy."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2004)

that would be your air support, your anti-tank weapon would be a grand slam....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

I want to see that film "Winston Churchill: The Hollywood years"; it looks funny as hell.

"Winston Churchill, US Marines!"


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 22, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that would be your air support, your anti-tank weapon would be a grand slam....................





Uhh, no.

If you think an atomic bomb would be inadequate, what makes a giant HE bomb work?


THIS would be your anti-tank weapon...








"Davy Crockett" Nuclear Bazooka.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 22, 2004)

That's in the Guiness book of records for the "Smallest Nuclear Weapon". Eek!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 23, 2004)

no i meant the A-bomb was to powerfull, it's power makes it perfect for being a close air support weapon, the grand slam is purely a anti-tank weapon??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

Having an A-bomb as a "close support" weapon.....  It'd wipe you out as well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

well if you've got a "dora" railway gun as your main armourment we can assuse you're gonna be quite far away..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Id use that for point blank headshots


----------



## Maestro (Nov 24, 2004)

Either you're a sadic or you're very bad at aiming...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

A bit of both, but perhaps more the second one


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 26, 2004)

Mwahahah!!!!
If the dora was for point balnk headshots, then It'd be point blank bodyshots (at least on my plane of reality )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

No no, headshots  get a scope on top of the barrel and get a guy to sit astride it whilst aiming


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2004)

a scope for headshots, i didn't think even you were that bad..................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 26, 2004)

That's how I'd kill Hitler!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> a scope for headshots, i didn't think even you were that bad..................



Actually lanc my aim is pretty damn good...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

we'll see...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Will we? When?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

tomorrow at dawn, and remember to bring a tavern, i'll bring the toothpicks and tumble weed...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

*Packs the AK*

We need some smelly old bum from Texas playing a harmonica too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

the ak, it has to be something that can be put in a waist holster, like a S&W 500


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a custom built Waist Holster for the AK 8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 27, 2004)

Doess it look like a violin case by any chance?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

now you're thinking of the tommy gun.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

MichaelHenley said:


> Doess it look like a violin case by any chance?



Nope, It looks like a custom built AK-74u waist holster 

And you all thought I was talking about the 47...


----------



## NightHawk (Dec 18, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> I have a custom built Waist Holster for the AK 8)


AK ?? thets to weak,at least take a Browning M2HB M2HQCB or a GAU-8 Avenger.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Ah but the AK will be working for much longer...Its so bloody simple!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

but the avenger's so bloddy huge!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

I take it we aint talking about the Grumman Avenger - although that too was bloody huge.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

no the cannon fitted to the A-10............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Ah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

which is proberly the same size as the grumman avenger


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> That's how I'd kill Hitler!




I'd have used that railway gun to shoot him when he bent down to tie his shoelace - Right up his Ar*e!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

ok who was it looking for an off topic conversation??


----------

